# Hilfe! geschwungenes Band!



## Brunorockt (15. November 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich im Photoshop (cs) ein geschwungenes Band mit Beschriftung erstellen kann?

Hier 2 Beispiele:
Beispiel1 
Beispiel2 

Herzlichen Dank schonmal


----------



## nEutRa (15. November 2004)

Hmm... Da kommst du meines Wissens nicht um einige Arbeit mit dem Pfad-Tool rum.
Aber das sind ja einfache Formen, das geht schnell


----------



## Brunorockt (21. November 2004)

Tja, bin leider noch nicht sehr vertraut mit dem Pfad Tool!
Gibts a paar Tips?


----------



## Consti (21. November 2004)

Klar, sogar mehrere:

1. 
2.  (im Forum)
3. Hanbuch (ist bei jeder PS Version dabei)


----------



## ShadowMan (21. November 2004)

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir der vor allem für Anfänger sehr gut ist:

Nimm eine der Grafiken doch einfach als Vorlage im Hintergrund. Dann siehst du genau wie es gemacht wurde und wo welche Linien hinmüssen. Und zum Pfadtool hast du ja jede Menge im Handbuch und Internet stehen. 
Es gibt sicherlich auch manche, die das freihand zeichnen können, davon würde ich dir aber abraten.

Ach und noch was: Die Grafiken sehen sehr nach Vektorgrafiken aus 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Pianoman (23. November 2004)

Ich bin auch der Auffassung, daß Du dich mit dem Illustrator (oder einem vergleichbaren Vektorprogramm) sicher um einiges leichter tust, da die Zeichenwerkzeuge komfortabler sind als in PS.
Die Zeichnung kann ja immer noch in PS reimportiert werden zwecks Nachbearbeitung...
lg.


----------



## aTa (23. November 2004)

Es gibt fertige Formen bei Photoshop da is sowas auch drin


----------

